# What are your experiences like hitchhiking in Alaska?



## Bungus666 (May 16, 2020)

When I turned 18 I hitchhiked from WA to Portland OR. After lots of soul searching I decided to go to Alaska. I stayed all around the Kenai Peninsula for almost 3 years before returning to WA. 

I met lots of very nice and a few not so nice folks. I worked for housing and made work connections to keep me going. What was really fantastic was the kindness people had. I never drove anywhere personally and I had hitch hiked the entire time I was there. And not once did I ever wait more than a half hour before a friendly face pulled up to help me out. 

I remember one time I found myself in a bad situation stuck somewhere between Soldotna and Moosepass around 10pm middle of winter. Someone had saw me driving by and backed up to pick me up. 

Point is my own experience with hitchhiking in Alaska had been more wonderful than I could of expected. 10/10

I attached some images from my time there. Hope to read some stories from y’all!


----------



## MFB (May 16, 2020)

Agreed 100%!
In three months I was up and down the Daulton and never waited more than 30 minutes for a ride. AK is the best to hitch in. Drivers always gave me food or bevs and one couple let me crash in their guest house in Wasilla. Just good people that help and rely on each other more than we are used to down here.

The penisula is the best and Seward is one of my favorite places!

AK was excellent as people were more independent, and it seemed everyone I met was doing very cool and interesting things with their lives, which isn't always the case in the lower 48.

And, of course the endless daylight in summer. So good.


----------



## townes (May 16, 2020)

Bungus: I had a similar experience to you. I lived and worked in AK for about 5 years. Best hitchhiking scene in the USA, IMO.

Of course I would caution people that you should still remain vigilant when hitchhiking in AK. Dont let the ease of hitching in the true North fool you into a state of complacency. 

MFB: when were you up on the Dalton? That road is just incredible. Nothing beats the Arctic! Like heaven on earth.

Anyone reading this who is planning to go north summer of 2020 hmu! It's my goal to travel the state this summer from Anchorage to the Arctic Ocean.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 16, 2020)

Alaska is by far the easiest state I've ever hitchhiked in. Hitchhiking out of Anchorage took a little longer than expected, but that may have just been a shitty spot I was in. It's also one of the few states I can remember having an RV actually pull over to pick me up. Like in Northern Cali, just about everyone smokes, so you often get smoked out or kicked down other goodies.

When my car got stolen out of Fairbanks and I found out it was in Anchorage, I hitchhiked there with a couple friends and it took us no time at all.

In the summer, you have lots of music fests or other festivals happening and so you have a lot more people traveling to those events who are sympathetic to picking up hitchhikers. A lot of outcasts and outlaw types live there and sympathetic to the cause. In the winter months, if I'm not mistaken, I've heard it's illegal NOT to stop and pick up a hitchhiker because you could be liable if they freeze to death in the cold.


----------



## MFB (May 16, 2020)

townes said:


> MFB: when were you up on the Dalton? That road is just incredible. Nothing beats the Arctic! Like heaven on earth.



Maybe 2014 or 2015, I get my years mixed up. Im old. And a stoner.
Dooder, above the circle its breathtaking in it's ruggedness. VAST! Never felt like I could breathe so well.
I made it up to Prudhoe, stopped at Coldfoot for a few nights, camped in Gates of the Arctic for a few. Lots of Denali, loved the Peninsula. I though Whittier was so cool. Lots of cool world war 2 bunkers and forts and tunnels to play in all over that side of the penisula.

I really want to go back and do the SE peninsula, but other ranges our higher on the list.

Posted some AK nature porn videos of that trip here.
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/few-days-in-alaska.39125/
Lastly.
ARC-TIC
not AR-TIC
no one pronounces the 'C'


----------



## Bungus666 (May 16, 2020)

MFB said:


> Agreed 100%!
> In three months I was up and down the Daulton and never waited more than 30 minutes for a ride. AK is the best to hitch in. Drivers always gave me food or bevs and one couple let me crash in their guest house in Wasilla. Just good people that help and rely on each other more than we are used to down here.
> 
> The penisula is the best and Seward is one of my favorite places!
> ...



Ahh the summer time was the best ❤️ Don’t get me wrong, winter season definitely has its beauty and wonders too. 

Seward was so awesome. There was this bus converted into a burger joint and that was pretty good foods.


----------



## Bungus666 (May 16, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> Alaska is by far the easiest state I've ever hitchhiked in. Hitchhiking out of Anchorage took a little longer than expected, but that may have just been a shitty spot I was in. It's also one of the few states I can remember having an RV actually pull over to pick me up. Like in Northern Cali, just about everyone smokes, so you often get smoked out or kicked down other goodies.
> 
> When my car got stolen out of Fairbanks and I found out it was in Anchorage, I hitchhiked there with a couple friends and it took us no time at all.
> 
> In the summer, you have lots of music fests or other festivals happening and so you have a lot more people traveling to those events who are sympathetic to picking up hitchhikers. A lot of outcasts and outlaw types live there and sympathetic to the cause. In the winter months, if I'm not mistaken, I've heard it's illegal NOT to stop and pick up a hitchhiker because you could be liable if they freeze to death in the cold.



Yeah I’ve heard the same thing about it bei illegal during winter not to pick people up, but I’ve never actually looked into it being true or not. 

Also the weed up there was sooo good 10/10. Lots of old school growers up there.


----------



## Bungus666 (May 16, 2020)

townes said:


> Bungus: I had a similar experience to you. I lived and worked in AK for about 5 years. Best hitchhiking scene in the USA, IMO.
> 
> Of course I would caution people that you should still remain vigilant when hitchhiking in AK. Dont let the ease of hitching in the true North fool you into a state of complacency.
> 
> ...



Oh absolutely! Always be cautious and trust your instincts. Always keep your guard up.. to a certain extent.


----------



## townes (May 16, 2020)

MFB said:


> Maybe 2014 or 2015, I get my years mixed up. Im old. And a stoner.
> Dooder, above the circle its breathtaking in it's ruggedness. VAST! Never felt like I could breathe so well.
> I made it up to Prudhoe, stopped at Coldfoot for a few nights, camped in Gates of the Arctic for a few.
> Lots of cool world war 2 bunkers and forts and tunnels to play in all over that side of the penisula.
> ...



AHhh yes, the Brooks Range! Pura vida. Love it.

Much respect to you for making it that far north. Not many travellers go up that way! I spent a lot of time up there on the Dalton circa 2014-15. I could spend all summer near Atigun Pass and be happy.

Prudhoe is what the moon will look like if humans colonize that planet. Such a surreal landscape. Worth checking out for a day then you gtfo as soon as possibke.

The spot in AK I really want to visit next is McCarthy. (Wrangell st Elias) And the Steese Hwy to Circle on the Yukon.


----------



## townes (May 16, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> Alaska is by far the easiest state I've ever hitchhiked in. Hitchhiking out of Anchorage took a little longer than expected, but that may have just been a shitty spot I was in. It's also one of the few states I can remember having an RV actually pull over to pick me up. Like in Northern Cali, just about everyone smokes, so you often get smoked out or kicked down other goodies.



Hitching out of Anchorage is actually something I never had to do because I have family and friends in that part of the state. If I had to though I think I would try to fly a sign to Girdwood. I feel like if you make it to Girdwood then anywhere on the Kenai should be easy. But Anchorage to Girdwood would be the harder part. (hard compared to other parts of the state, at least)


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 17, 2020)

townes said:


> Hitching out of Anchorage is actually something I never had to do because I have family and friends in that part of the state. If I had to though I think I would try to fly a sign to Girdwood. I feel like if you make it to Girdwood then anywhere on the Kenai should be easy. But Anchorage to Girdwood would be the harder part. (hard compared to other parts of the state, at least)


If I had to do it again, I'd just take a bus as far out of Skankorage and then start thumbing on the highway.
Tho next time I putz around up there (besides visiting old framily in Fairbanks), I think I'd like to explore more of Kenai. Kodiak and the Aleutians would be epic to hit up but I have no idea the logistics of traveling out that way.
It is still a goal of mine before I die, to spend a summer or a year sailing up the Inside Passage. Goddamn, my heart will forever belong to that stretch of country.....i'll have my ashes spread there. bless Alaska, no place like it on earth


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2020)

townes said:


> Prudhoe is what the moon will look like if humans colonize that planet. Such a surreal landscape. Worth checking out for a day then you gtfo as soon as possibke.



Indeed! Surreal is the perfect word. Have you been to Barrow? I wanted to, I thought it was cool bc its the northern most point of our continent, but you had to fly and it was pricy. Looked like the other side of the moon.



townes said:


> Pura vida.


Am I right in assuming you've been to Costa Rica too? Monteverde? Esterillos?

Lastly @townes , is your signature a reference to The GoodFellas???


----------



## townes (May 17, 2020)

MFB said:


> Indeed! Surreal is the perfect word. Have you been to Barrow? I wanted to, I thought it was cool bc its the northern most point of our continent, but you had to fly and it was pricy. Looked like the other side of the moon.
> 
> 
> Am I right in assuming you've been to Costa Rica too? Monteverde? Esterillos?
> ...



yes, Goodfellas! Correct. I really like that scene.

I'm sad to say that I have never been to Costa Rica but it is a dream of mine for the past year or so. I started reading about the country and became obsessed completely. I picked up that phrase in my research and I guess that I just feel a strong connection to the place which is weird because I have never been anywhere close to Costa Rica. Have you visited there?

Never been to Barrow. The only time I saw the Arctic Ocean was at Prudhoe. I was able to hop on one of the tour vans that go to the ocean because I was close friends with someone who had the connections to set it up for me. It's a shame that the oil industry blocks access to the ocean. The Dalton SHOULD end at the ocean.


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2020)

Such a good movie! Lorraine Bracco is such a babe, I had a huge crush on her from that movie when she's yelling at Ray Liotta for missing their date. Now go get your fucking shine box, Tommy.



townes said:


> Costa Rica. Have you visited there?



From the arctic to the tropics! Yes, I have been, 2ish years ago I think. I did all of CA.
Costa Rica is stunning in its landscapes. 
El Salvador was by far my favorite, so add that to your list.
Holler if you have any questions, but it sounds like you've already done a bunch of research.
And not wierd to feel a connection to a place you've never been. You don't believe in energies?!?!?
Patagonia has been calling me for the last year. Sooooo perrrrty. Hopefully December of this year.


----------



## townes (May 17, 2020)

iamwhatiam said:


> If I had to do it again, I'd just take a bus as far out of Skankorage and then start thumbing on the highway.
> Tho next time I putz around up there (besides visiting old framily in Fairbanks), I think I'd like to explore more of Kenai. Kodiak and the Aleutians would be epic to hit up but I have no idea the logistics of traveling out that way.
> It is still a goal of mine before I die, to spend a summer or a year sailing up the Inside Passage. Goddamn, my heart will forever belong to that stretch of country.....i'll have my ashes spread there. bless Alaska, no place like it on earth



Whoa ....Weird coincidence: in my last reply I almost wrote something along the same lines- that when I die I would like my remains committed to an certain spot in AK. 

I caught one of the state ferry to Kodiak in 2018. It was fairly cheap- like 50 something dollars one way. 12 hour journey from Homer. Kodiak is great. I was there in June and got a few offers to join fishing crews. 

The ferry system goes to the Aleutians, as well. I recall it being fairly inexpensive and I considered it when I was in Kodiak considering I was already halfway there.

This year I have heard some bad news about the ferry system though... Apparently the GOP asshole governor slashed a pretty substantial portion of the ferry budget. Prices have skyrocketed and rumor is that they are planning on getting rid of many ports of call.


----------



## townes (May 17, 2020)

MFB said:


> Such a good movie! Lorraine Bracco is such a babe, I had a huge crush on her from that movie when she's yelling at Ray Liotta for missing their date. Now go get your fucking shine box, Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, Patagonia! I met a few people on the Dalton that were doing the whole Pan Am highway from Prudhoe to Tierra del Fuego. Some even bike the distance. Incredible. Most start in the South so I met folks that were ending their journey.

I will definitely hit you up for some tips of I get down to Costa Rica! Thank you. Maybe it will be soon.... some time in the next year.


----------

